# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Make-A-Scene, digital painting, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

----------


## Airicist2

"New AI Research Tool Turns Ideas Into Art"

July 14, 2022

----------

